# Other breed male mounted my female GS....question about it...



## PHXGSD (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey all,

I've been looking through the internet and here for some information in reference to an incident tonight at the park. As I take Sheba there almost every night and meet up with other GS owners - I keep as watchful an eye on her as possible.

There was a male dog that she was playing with not too far from where I was standing. I turned around to say something to one of the other owners and as I turned around the male was humping her. Augh!! No!! So I ran over and as I got close he dismounted and she came over to me.

Now, she is approx 5 months now. I haven't seen her doing anything with her downstairs (licking it a lot, etc.) and some of the other things that they do when they are ready to go.

My concern is even though he was making the motions - is a female her age in a place in time that she can become pregnant?

I finally found the owner and he is 6 months and not neutered. I checked her place and it did not appear that anything had happened. But, I'm no vet.

Any insights? I'm just not ready to be a grandpa!


----------



## PHXGSD (Aug 8, 2013)

p.s. - if memory serves, isn't it closer to 8 or 9 months? Still curious though!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

She can come into heat anytime from 4 months on, depends on her. It is usually around 6 months. If she is not in heat, unless its a silent heat, then he can't breed her although he can mount her. He obviously did not penetrate her or tie, he would not have been able to get off her that quickly.
I suspect it was a typical young pup going through the motions and your girl, because she is youngster just accepted him doing his tryouts on her. If your girl had been a mature female, whether spayed or not, she would have taken him to task and taught him NOT to mount females unless they were ready to breed.


----------



## PHXGSD (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Wyoming!

Once they tie it takes some time to "untie". now that I've read up. Yes, now that you have mentioned it, I have seen females give a male a good hollering thump when they tried to mount.

I appreciate your input!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The onset of a female's first heat is usually about 6-9 months of age for large breed dogs, but it can vary. I doubt you need worry about the incident at the park, puppies try to hump each other all the time at this age. However, it is good to be watchful until you get her spayed. 

Usually, the female will go through a very heavy shedding period a few weeks before she comes into her first heat. That is the first sign. Next you may notice her licking herself down there, there may be swelling, and then blood. At this point don't take her ANYWHERE and keep her under lock and key at all times so that no males can get to her. Heat usually lasts about three weeks, but it can vary, so it's safest to keep her on lockdown for about four weeks.

If you don't feel you can adequately protect her from getting pregnant, get her spayed ASAP.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are alot of theads about dog parks....overall, the consensus is that they are NOT good places for many reasons!!! Easy for dogs to pick up parasites, viruses - get hurt in fights, start fights....

Please read some threads here about them so you can make a more informed decision about taking this pup to one.

Lee


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

To counter Lee, I've had thousands of positive experiences at dog parks over the last decade.

To answer your question, I doubt you need to worry. Dogs (and bitches!) mount up all the time. A one-off that isn't proceeded by an elaborate and enthusiastic courtship on the male's part wouldn't phase me in the slightest. I'd discourage the behavior and keep an eye on your girl for signs of heat.


----------



## PHXGSD (Aug 8, 2013)

marbury said:


> To counter Lee, I've had thousands of positive experiences at dog parks over the last decade.
> 
> To answer your question, I doubt you need to worry. Dogs (and bitches!) mount up all the time. A one-off that isn't proceeded by an elaborate and enthusiastic courtship on the male's part wouldn't phase me in the slightest. I'd discourage the behavior and keep an eye on your girl for signs of heat.


Hi Marbury!

Yes, it was just a "ah crap" situation.  I zapped him with my squirt bottle and he didn't like that too much. We were there again tonight and he tried it again and as soon as he reared I zapped him again. Told his owner to keep a better eye out - she was cool with it. She said he gets neutralized tomorrow. *haha*

Off topic, I have had a lot of good ones too. We go to the small dog side (since she is still kinda small) and the doggies are more playful and mannered. Well, except for SirHumpAlot. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------

